# How to install Homebrige on FreeBSD13/ARM64?



## SleepWalker (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi All! 
I’ve been trying to launch a Homebridge on FreeBSD13 on ARM64 for the third day, but I can’t find it in the HOME program on my iPad.
Can anyone help with a quick guide?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## acheron (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't have an ipad, can you buy me one so that I can help you with your problem? Thanks in advance.


----------

